# Συνάντηση για την επιμέλεια [Δευτέρα 16/7, 18:30]



## rogne (Jul 12, 2012)

Αντιγράφω από το φόρουμ του ΣΜΕΔ (http://smed.forumotion.net/t618-topic):

Αγαπητοί συνάδελφοι,

πόσες φορές δεν έχουμε συναντήσει δυσκολίες στην επίλυση ενός ζητήματος διόρθωσης ή επιμέλειας και έχουμε θελήσει να απευθυνθούμε στον από μηχανής θεό, για να μας υποδείξει το «σωστό»; Το σωστό, βέβαια, γιατί αυτή είναι η δουλειά μας: Να διορθώνουμε το λάθος και να υποδεικνύουμε το σωστό. Και αν δεν το ξέρουμε; Τι κάνουμε τότε; Παίρνουμε τηλέφωνο ένα συνάδελφο, όταν αυτό είναι εφικτό, ή θέτουμε το ερώτημά μας σε ένα φόρουμ. Καλά μέχρι εδώ. Σαν να λέμε δηλαδή ότι «οι από μηχανής θεοί» ζουν ανάμεσά μας… Ουφ! Ευτυχώς!

Σκεπτόμενοι όλα αυτά, καταλήξαμε στο ότι αυτή η επικοινωνία, που δε μας είναι άγνωστη, θα μπορούσε να οργανωθεί σε μια σταθερή βάση και να λειτουργήσει ως ανταλλαγή γνώσης και εμπειρίας μέσα από μια σειρά θεματικών ενοτήτων που θα ορίσουμε.

Για παράδειγμα:

• Το μυθιστόρημα και η διατήρηση της εννοιολογικής συνοχής του.
• Η επιμέλεια του ιστορικού μυθιστορήματος.
• Ποίηση: Μέχρι πού επεμβαίνουμε;
• Πώς διασφαλίζουμε την εγκυρότητα τεχνικών και επιστημονικών
κειμένων; Ποιες είναι οι παγίδες; Ποιες είναι οι πηγές πληροφόρησής μας;
• Επιμέλεια και επιστημονική επιμέλεια: Ποια είναι τα όρια;
• Έντυπα – Περιοδικά – Εφημερίδες: Εμείς και ο αρχισυντάκτης.
• Καλλιτεχνικές εκδόσεις, λευκώματα: Ποιες ιδιαιτερότητες έχουν;
• Σύνταξη ή διόρθωση Πινάκων – Ευρετηρίων – Υποσημειώσεων – Βιβλιογραφίας (Ουδέν σχόλιο)
• Διαφημιστικά έντυπα και δελτία Τύπου.
• Εξώφυλλα – Οπισθόφυλλα.
• Επιμέρους γλωσσικά και γραμματικά ζητήματα που μας έχουν ταλαιπωρήσει.

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν πολλά ακόμα θέματα/προβλήματα που μπορούμε να συζητήσουμε. Σας καλούμε λοιπόν την *Δευτέρα 16 Ιουλίου ώρα 18:30 *στα γραφεία του Συλλόγου μας, να συμμετέχετε στην ανοιχτή Ομάδα Εργασίας για την Επιμέλεια. Στόχος μας να εμπλουτίσουμε αυτή την πρόταση, να προσθέσουμε και άλλες θεματικές ενότητες που θα μας ενδιέφερε να συζητήσουμε, να οργανώσουμε κατά τον καλύτερο τρόπο αυτό τον κύκλο συναντήσεων.


----------



## nickel (Jul 12, 2012)

Πανέμορφη θεματολογία. Η ζέστη με έχει ακινητοποιήσει, κάθομαι σαν παγοκολόνα μπροστά στον ανεμιστήρα μου. Αλλά θα βάλω τα δυνατά μου, ή μάλλον τα δροσερά μου, για να έρθω. Ελπίζω να το μπορέσουν κι άλλοι λεξιλόγοι.


*Τα γραφεία του ΣΜΕΔ: Μαυρικίου 8 & Μαυρομιχάλη*


----------



## VickyN (Jul 19, 2012)

Ήμουν κι εγώ εκεί.
(Το μουγγό μη μέλος που καθόταν σε μια γωνίτσα, μισολιπόθυμο από τη ζέστη.)

Για να μη μείνετε με την απορία, εσείς που δεν ήρθατε:
Η συζήτηση που έγινε για τις θεματικές ενότητες ήταν πολύ γενική - τι και πώς και πότε.
Υπήρχαν πολλές και καλές ιδέες και οσμίζομαι ότι αυτό που θα διοργανωθεί από το φθινόπωρο θα ενδιαφέρει πολλούς λεξιλόγους.

Rogne, θα μας ενημερώνεις σχετικά;


----------



## nickel (Jul 19, 2012)

Δυστυχώς, δεν κατάφερα να έρθω, γιατί θα ήμουν εντελώς λιπόθυμος από τη ζέστη. Ελπίζω κι εγώ ότι θα έχουμε ενημέρωση.


----------



## rogne (Jul 19, 2012)

Εννοείται ότι θα υπάρξει ενημέρωση, τις επόμενες μέρες λογικά.


----------

